# Bullet smoker vents necessary?



## smokesurfer (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all,

Just joined the forum and I've got a question for anyone.  I'm looking at an inexpensive bullet smoker at a local big box retailer, it's only $70 but it doesn't have an adjustable vent on the top or side of the unit.  How important is it to have such a vent on the smoker, or is it "self regulating"?

Any responses would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eman (Sep 25, 2013)

IMHO you really need some sort of exhaust vent to let the smoke out. Unless there are so many gaps that it flows out everywhere?


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 25, 2013)

I REALLY recommend you not get a $70 smoker. If it's the difference in cooking or not I guess I'd say go for it but if you can put a little more cash into it you'd be better served by getting a more reputable pit. Find a used one on Craigslist if you can't go retail. HTH


----------



## richjt92 (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't agree with Bama BBQ more.  Better to save your cash and get something better which is more versatile, adjustable and will last longer.

It is like buying a bicycle for road riding...you can buy a Huffy from K-Mart and not be comfortable when your ride or save your money for a bit, go to a Bike Shop get fitted for a Bike and be comfortable, ride longer and enjoy it more.

I would save your $70 and put it into a better piece of equipment...

Gig 'Em Aggies

Richjt92


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 25, 2013)

Surfer........I have to agree with these guy's. My first smoker was (actually I still have it) an ECB because it was given to me. It didn't need vents because it leaked so much. In fact, to control heat you adjusted how much fuel you gave it......about every 15 min. IMHO.......a Weber kettle will serve you better. Save up and get something you will enjoy.......

Brad


----------



## smokesurfer (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Actually a Weber kettle is on the list of goodies to purchase, probably first on the list. I'll start looking at the better quality bullet smokers to see what's out there.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 26, 2013)

You can cook a lot of good grub on a Kettle.  You can also smoke foods on the kettle.  I've done ribs, chicken, fatties, turkey, prime rib, pork butt, etc, etc.


----------



## yance (Sep 28, 2013)

'Surfer;

If there is a Tractor Supply nearby you might check on this analog electric Masterbuilt.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/masterbuilt-30-in-electric-analog-smokehouse

I bought one with the express intent of having the option of cold smoking with Todd's AMNPS, or hot smoking using chips.

Temp control is easy and I've had it as high as 400°.


----------



## bkemp00 (Sep 28, 2013)

i have a $70 smoker and to be honest, for a beginner, i am happy. i have made about $30-40 worth of mods including lid and bottom vents and have smoked up some good food. its not the biggest but it has feed everyone i have cooked for. i have done chicken, ribs 3 times and a 6.25 lb boston butt with no issues.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 28, 2013)

bkemp00 said:


> i have a $70 smoker and to be honest, for a beginner, i am happy. i have made about $30-40 worth of mods including lid and bottom vents and have smoked up some good food. its not the biggest but it has feed everyone i have cooked for. i have done chicken, ribs 3 times and a 6.25 lb boston butt with no issues.



Outstanding!


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2013)

Nothing wrong with bullet smokes although they are the ones you tend to have to watch the most. I cut my teeth on the old R2D2 Brinkman's. You can easily drill some holes in cover and attach a swing plate to cover when needed. You do want a vent process to remove the smoke or it could put your fire out.













ECB.jpg



__ flash
__ Sep 2, 2012


----------



## redwood carlos (Sep 28, 2013)

smokesurfer said:


> Thanks everyone! Actually a Weber kettle is on the list of goodies to purchase, probably first on the list. I'll start looking at the better quality bullet smokers to see what's out there.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice!


If you get a Weber kettle, feel free to PM me I am more than willing to walk you through whatever you ned to make good BBQ on one of those.


----------



## ernie pridemore (Apr 11, 2014)

Bought a Weber 14.5 inch Smokey mountain smoker....199$ and its fantastic!....Need a grill soon! Going with a Weber Kettle around 100$!

If its a Weber its hard to beat for performance and price!...looked at a Brinkman...Had a half inch space where the lid should seal all the way around....Who needs a vent when you have a 20+ inch hole in the top! Sticking with the WEBER!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's your answer....build a bigger smoker like a UDS after.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3163/mini-wsm


----------

